# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  В системе управления контентом e107 обнаружен троянский код

## ALEX(XX)

Через три дня после выхода релиза свободной системы управления web-контентом e107 0.7.17, в коде проекта была обнаружена троянская вставка, позволяющая выполнить любой код на сервере. При получении запроса в котором фигурирует cookie c именем access-admin и значением "cf1afec15669cb96f09befb7d70f8bcb", осуществляется запуск программы, путь к которой передан через параметр "cmd", или выполнение PHP кода, заданного в переменной "php", сообщает opennet.ru. Судя по всему, архив e107 был модифицирован после релиза, так как время модификации файла class2.php, в котором присутствует злонамеренный код, указывает на вечер 23 января, а релиз вышел 22 января. Проблему усугубляет то, что в версии 0.7.17 была устранена опасная уязвимость и всем пользователям было рекомендовано немедленно произвести обновление. В настоящий момент архив с версией 0.7.17, распространяемый через сервис sourceforge.net, не содержит троянской вставки. Злонамеренный код присутствовал только сборке, распространяемой напрямую с сайта e107.org. Тем не менее на главной странице сайта e107.org (не рекомендуется открывать в необновленном web-браузере) еще присутствует злонамеренный JavaScript код, показывающий рекламу злоумышленников и возможно используемый для распространения вирусов через уязвимости в web-браузерах. Всем пользователям e107 осуществившим обновление до версии 0.7.17 рекомендуется убедиться в отсутствии постороннего кода в файле class2.php. 
Источник

uinc.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Lexxus

От блин.
А ведь у меня на сервачке e107

----------


## craftix

Хм, надеюсь уже ничего там на сайте уже нет, а то пол часа назад туда ходил))

----------

